# GM John Nash is a punk!



## DirtMcMoses (Aug 25, 2003)

I am so sick of John Nash! He comes in and garauntees we wont have the same lineup and that we are gonna make trades and he hasn't done a thing. This guy is such a loser. He thinks all us fans are idiots. I mean is this guy for real, are we going into the season with Rasheed starting at PF, Damon at PG, Patterson at SF, and Z-Bo still on the bench. This guy needs to be fired for a gm with some balls. And coach Cheeks keeps standing up for these players that constantly make him look bad. This will be the worst season ever.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtMcMoses</b>!
> I am so sick of John Nash! He comes in and garauntees we wont have the same lineup and that we are gonna make trades and he hasn't done a thing. This guy is such a loser. He thinks all us fans are idiots. I mean is this guy for real, are we going into the season with Rasheed starting at PF, Damon at PG, Patterson at SF, and Z-Bo still on the bench. This guy needs to be fired for a gm with some balls. And coach Cheeks keeps standing up for these players that constantly make him look bad. This will be the worst season ever.


#1 Cheeks has already said that Sheed and Zach will start. 

#2 The off season is not over.

#3 Are you in such a hurry to see a trade that you'd rather see Rasheed traded for Greg Ostertag thus destroying the Blazers chances for the playoffs?


----------



## magnifier (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtMcMoses</b>!
> I am so sick of John Nash! He comes in and garauntees we wont have the same lineup and that we are gonna make trades and he hasn't done a thing. This guy is such a loser. He thinks all us fans are idiots. I mean is this guy for real, are we going into the season with Rasheed starting at PF, Damon at PG, Patterson at SF, and Z-Bo still on the bench. This guy needs to be fired for a gm with some balls. And coach Cheeks keeps standing up for these players that constantly make him look bad. This will be the worst season ever.


Let it go man! Maybe Nash is reviewing the tapes to see what we REALLY need instead of grabbing players that are good. Sometimes players are great on one team, then not so good on another. Look at Mitch Richmond when he was in Golden State and Sacramento, he was great there, but then sucked in Washington and L.A.

On the flip-side, Webber in Golden State was awesome! Then he went to Washington and sucked, well at least didn't do much for his team for chemistry. Then he moved to Sacramento and became a monster.

Don't sign people just because they are good, sign the best players for the job!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

I have never heard Nash promise that we would have a different line up....


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: GM John Nash is a punk!*



> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> #1 Cheeks has already said that Sheed and Zach will start.


Where, when... 

What I recall both coach Cheeks and management harping on all summer is that Rasheed and Zach _will play a lot together_ this season. 

That can very well occur without both in the starting lineup.

_A rule of thumb would be to pay close attention to what is in fact said, not what you believe to be inferred._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtMcMoses</b>!
> I am so sick of John Nash! He comes in and garauntees we wont have the same lineup and that we are gonna make trades and he hasn't done a thing.


so what exactly was he supposed to come in and do?



> This guy is such a loser. He thinks all us fans are idiots.


how do you figure that? what has he done in the short time he has been here, that makes you think he's 1: a loser and 2: that he thinks we fans are idiots?

If the way Nash is "treating" us makes you think he thinks we're idiots, and he's a loser, what did you think about Trader Bob and what he thought about us as fans?



> I mean is this guy for real, are we going into the season with Rasheed starting at PF, Damon at PG, Patterson at SF, and Z-Bo still on the bench. This guy needs to be fired for a gm with some balls.


here's a few ideas for you to take..

1. take some time to get into the flow of how this board words. People who come in and post in a style that suits Oregonlive, do not last long, and are routinely ripped on. Be a lurker for about a month+, and even then, think twice about posting. Once you become a regular, you can post any crap you want. At first, you're just going to rub people the wrong way, and annoy the crap out of them. You'll soon get on a lot of peoples "he's just an idiot" list, when chances are, you aren't one.

2. Give Nash a little longer than 5-6 weeks.

3. consider for a moment that a lot of the players we fans wanted (Payton, Piatowski, Jon Barry, Z, Mourning, Speedy Claxton, Earl Boykins, Kenny Anderson etc) might not have wanted anything to do with Portland, or Portland (in all reality) didn't want to repeat the mistakes of over-loading the roster with talented players who will demand minutes.



> And coach Cheeks keeps standing up for these players that constantly make him look bad. This will be the worst season ever.


um...no it won't. the 88-89 season was horrible.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtMcMoses</b>!
> I am so sick of John Nash! He comes in and garauntees we wont have the same lineup and that we are gonna make trades and he hasn't done a thing. This guy is such a loser. He thinks all us fans are idiots. I mean is this guy for real, are we going into the season with Rasheed starting at PF, Damon at PG, Patterson at SF, and Z-Bo still on the bench. This guy needs to be fired for a gm with some balls. And coach Cheeks keeps standing up for these players that constantly make him look bad. This will be the worst season ever.


Well if you're the yard stick he could be right.  

BTW FWIW the lineup is different, no Pippen, no Sabas. BTW he didn't promise trades, he said he would be looking at trades, there is a difference.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Personally I think that Nash is doing the best that he can with what he has to work with. Other teams are offering trash for our players and he is not dealing because of it. There is a bigger picture that we need to look at here. We are not looking at next season as the bet it all season, we are looking at a few years down the road. With that being said I think that Nash is doind a great job at keeping the team intact and not making any moves.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> I have never heard Nash promise that we would have a different line up....


OK, well, he didn't _promise_ it, although...-->>He Did Elude To It......



> "I think it's fair to say that the roster will probably not come back the same as last year," Nash said. "It would be my goal to make some changes before the season starts."
> 
> .........The question now, however, is whether Nash can negotiate deals involving Blazers with large contracts and/or troubled pasts.
> 
> "I think it's safe to say that the players here have value," Nash said. "How much value, and how much baggage, I'm not certain, because I can't determine that until I start making calls."


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

> "I think it's fair to say that the roster will probably not come back the same as last year," Nash said. "It would be my goal to make some changes before the season starts."


OK....but he did it. He already changed the line up. Pip, AD, Sabas-gone. That just makes him a man of his implied word...


----------



## DirtMcMoses (Aug 25, 2003)

*Message to Hap*

I thought the point of making posts was to state your opinions. I'm not gonna agree with you just so that I dont rub anyone the wrong way. Rasheed doesn't give a damn about the fans and I dont have to like him. And I'm sick of all this potential talk, like Sheed is the most talented forward. If he is so talented why doesn't he produce. He's freakin' 30 years old and acts like a baby! "Bofe teams played hard" !8 mil for 17 points and 6 rebounds. If Nash was really trying, Sheed would be gone. Kenyon Martin put up better stats and is 5 years younger. They already cut 30 mil off pay roll. Do the freakin' trade. I'm out.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> OK....but he did it. He already changed the line up. Pip, AD, Sabas-gone. That just makes him a man of his implied word...


Cool. At that rate, then, the Blazers should be right-sized for the Pepsi 3-on-3 Challenge by the beginning of the season.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Message to Hap*



> Originally posted by <b>DirtMcMoses</b>!
> I thought the point of making posts was to state your opinions. I'm not gonna agree with you just so that I dont rub anyone the wrong way. Rasheed doesn't give a damn about the fans and I dont have to like him. And I'm sick of all this potential talk, like Sheed is the most talented forward. If he is so talented why doesn't he produce. He's freakin' 30 years old and acts like a baby! "Bofe teams played hard" !8 mil for 17 points and 6 rebounds. If Nash was really trying, Sheed would be gone. Kenyon Martin put up better stats and is 5 years younger. They already cut 30 mil off pay roll. Do the freakin' trade. I'm out.


I smell anger in this one...anger leads to fear...fear leads to anger...anger leads to darkness....

Ahhh man I blew it oh well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Message to Hap*



> Originally posted by <b>DirtMcMoses</b>!
> I thought the point of making posts was to state your opinions.


it is. But that doesn't mean that others won't respond to you in a manner that doesn't allow your point to be discussed. Anyone who comes in new, who basically spouts off, gets ignored, mocked, or even in some cases, picked on.

thats all.



> I'm not gonna agree with you just so that I dont rub anyone the wrong way.


go ahead, don't agree with me. I could care less. If we based the posts on whether or not people agree'd with me, about 75% of them would have been deleted by now. Hell, Ed O. wouldn't be able to post half the time...

just kidding Ed O.



> Rasheed doesn't give a damn about the fans and I dont have to like him. And I'm sick of all this potential talk, like Sheed is the most talented forward. If he is so talented why doesn't he produce. He's freakin' 30 years old and acts like a baby! "Bofe teams played hard" !8 mil for 17 points and 6 rebounds. If Nash was really trying, Sheed would be gone. Kenyon Martin put up better stats and is 5 years younger. They already cut 30 mil off pay roll. Do the freakin' trade. I'm out.


well, they'd have to take mutumbo in return with Martin. Martin also isn't exactly a pr blessing.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I personally don't want to see anyone traded. I loved how we played the last 4 games of hte playoffs(possibly game 2 agaisnt Dallas 2,still pissed about those phantom 3's) We still have hte same team really. Pippen hardly played that series, Sabas was so clutch, but we got Dale,we'll be fine. Just let Damon play,make him feel secure and show him support and I know he will produce. the duo of Sheed and Zach at the 3-4 slots is so amazing. I think we are going to have a 55+ win season this year. Mark it down.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome Dirt, I hope you haven't been run off....

Right now, I feel like John Nash was an EXTREMELY LAME HIRE... but he still has time to prove us wrong... the season hasn't started yet. It isn't like the dude has a track record of championships, etc. oh well, I hope it proves me wrong.

He does have a difficult job. No one wants what the Blazers have with the contracts they have. He says no one is willing to trade players of equal value, my comment is DUH... why trade a player of equal value for the baggage the Blazers have? The only thing they can get in a trade for is a good player with a HUGE contract (which isn't likely with Paul A. tightening the purse strings) or a mediocre player with a reasonable contract. So, why trade? 

I will say this, I think this guy is more open and honest than Bob Whitsitt ever thought about being. But does that make him a good GM?


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: GM John Nash is a punk!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Where, when...
> ...


The following is from the detailed notes a lady that attended the Blazers' meeting with season ticket holders took:



> Cheeks said he really likes Rasheed on the court. He is committed to working with him off the court to make him a better person. He knows Sheed has some personality problems, but he believes he can work with him and his attitude and turn him around. (So those of you who thought he would be traded, it doesn't sound like it). HE ALSO PLANS TO START RASHEED AND ZACH TOGETHER. Thinks they work very well together and will be a dynamic combo team.


Does that mean it is set in stone they will start together? Of course not...there is a lot of time for people to change their minds on a variety of subjects. However, he did say it and until we hear otherwise from people that actually determine playing time in the Blazers' organization (particularly Cheeks himself), it would probably be wise to assume that is still the plan...unless some people here have some psychic powers that I don't.


----------



## lakerman83 (Aug 26, 2003)

*And this Idea*

AS I see it, the roster is not good at all. Yea you have talent in Sheed, Wells, Zbo, DA, but what about the other guys who are just there to be there? Get rid of them. Get one star, and start all over again. Look at Minnasota. They had one star in Garnett and got rid of Marbury and just kept adding little help for KG. That's exactly what Portland needs to do. Seattle did it as well with Gary Payton being the star and the other guys filling in to help out and they still had great season, they might not have gone as far but still played with heart. The way I see it. Let this be your worst year in franchise history and get rid of all the big salaries and go after two guys next year. Kobe Bryant and Kevin Garnett. Who's to say that they won't leave their cities? Bryant might want a new change after this court speal and Garnett seems to like Portland's atmosphere and it'd give him a fresh new start. So who cares if you have Ostertag for a year or let Wallace play out his last. There are other players and new talent always surprising us every year. Who's to say that you can't trade Wells to Indy for Miller who's contract is shorter? It's all about how you play your cards as a GM. Getting those two guys, with Paul Allen's dough is very well possible even if you get slapped with going over the cap. It'd be worth the money.


----------



## 1977Blazers champions (Aug 5, 2003)

dude, be happy he is not trading for j r ridder......we now
have a little bit of a thinker not a rotiseary wanna be.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: GM John Nash is a punk!*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Once you become a regular, you can post any crap you want.


Is it too early to change our tag line again? Because I think 'Return to Rip City' pales in comparison to 'Once you become a regular, you can post any crap you want.'



barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Message to Hap*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> go ahead, don't agree with me. I could care less. If we based the posts on whether or not people agree'd with me, about 75% of them would have been deleted by now. Hell, Ed O. wouldn't be able to post half the time...
> 
> just kidding Ed O.


That's OK. If I weren't allowed to post half the time, but 75% of the total number of posts were deleted, that means that I would having fewer of my posts deleted than average.



Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: And this Idea*



> Originally posted by <b>lakerman83</b>!
> AS I see it, the roster is not good at all. Yea you have talent in Sheed, Wells, Zbo, DA, but what about the other guys who are just there to be there? Get rid of them. Get one star, and start all over again. Look at Minnasota. They had one star in Garnett and got rid of Marbury and just kept adding little help for KG. That's exactly what Portland needs to do. Seattle did it as well with Gary Payton being the star and the other guys filling in to help out and they still had great season, they might not have gone as far but still played with heart. The way I see it. Let this be your worst year in franchise history and get rid of all the big salaries and go after two guys next year. Kobe Bryant and Kevin Garnett. Who's to say that they won't leave their cities? Bryant might want a new change after this court speal and Garnett seems to like Portland's atmosphere and it'd give him a fresh new start. So who cares if you have Ostertag for a year or let Wallace play out his last. There are other players and new talent always surprising us every year. Who's to say that you can't trade Wells to Indy for Miller who's contract is shorter? It's all about how you play your cards as a GM. Getting those two guys, with Paul Allen's dough is very well possible even if you get slapped with going over the cap. It'd be worth the money.


Uh...you let them know how to 'get' one star player, and I'm sure somebody will listen. Unfortunately, it's not that easy dude. You don't just 'get' a guy like Kobe Bryant or Kevin Garnett. And if you're talking about trying to get under the cap to sign free agents, it hasn't worked for most teams. Look at Denver. Look at Orlando. Look at the Clippers. Look at the Jazz. They're all teams that have gotten under the cap and not gotten any better at all.

You use Minnesota as an example of what to do? Dude, how good do you think Minnesota is? What have they done in the playoffs over the last 10 years? Far less than Portland, that's for sure. 

You seem to be from the "lets make a deal just to make a deal" camp. Not a greta idea IMHO.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

As if we don't get enough crap like this from the regulars. Every other day somebody's fed up. Now we've got a new guy and Laker in here telling us how much this sucks. Like we didn't already know. [sarcasm] Somebody should tell the Oregonian. I can see the headline already. Vocal minority highly upset with lack of changes half way through the off season. Call for the head of second GM in less than three months. [/sarcasm] People complaining about the Blazers doing nothing is now officially more annoying than the fact that the Blazers have done nothing.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ilPadrino</b>!
> Does that mean it is set in stone they will start together? Of course not...there is a lot of time for people to change their minds on a variety of subjects. However, *he did say it* and until we hear otherwise from people that actually determine playing time in the Blazers' organization (particularly Cheeks himself), it would probably be wise to assume that is still the plan...unless some people here have some psychic powers that I don't.


I have never seen *it* quoted in reliable print nor have I heard *it* via interview. What I consistently hear however _is that Rasheed and Zach will play a lot together this season_.

Pardon the skepticism but "detailed notes" don’t cut it for me.

...Surely you are intelligent enough to realize that such _notes_ are merely the conveyance of ones words through another’s point of view. Thus making the documentation of inference as fact a more likely possibility.


For all I know, this could have been stated:


> ...Rasheed and Zach will play a lot together this season


While this may have been inferred:


> ...“HE ALSO PLANS TO START RASHEED AND ZACH TOGETHER.”


Give me a _credible_ link and I too shall believe, until then I will reiterate my stance on the issue:

_A rule of thumb would be to pay close attention to what is in fact said, not what you believe to be inferred. _

You may pass that on to the note taker.


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> Pardon the skepticism but "detailed notes" don’t cut it for me.


You can choose to believe or not believe whatever you want, I suppose. If a person is so inclined, they can choose to believe absolutely nothing they read in writing that is attributed to another person, and only believe what they hear coming from that person's mouth firsthand. I guess that is the only way to be 100% certain of any comments attributed to another person, considering virtually every "reputable" newspaper and magazine in the country has been accused of wrongly attributing comments to people.

I was not at this meeting, so I obviously don't know with 100% certainty what was said, or what was not said. All I know is that if I am presented with the following two options, it is a pretty easy choice to make, in my mind...

CHOICE A: Believe a well respected poster on another message board who is a season ticket holder that took advantage of the opportunity to go to this meeting. This poster arrived at this meeting with notebook in hand and compiled the most extensive and detailed account of what took place at this meeting that I have been able to find anywhere, going step-by-step through exactly what was taking place during the meeting and what each person said. This poster took the time to emphasize in their notes with capital letters the phrase, *"HE ALSO PLANS TO START RASHEED AND ZACH TOGETHER,"* indicating the poster was obviously paying close enough attention to think this was an important thing to emphasize.

CHOICE B: On the other hand, we have you, who apparently was not at the meeting (correct me if I am wrong), claiming these detailed notes "don't cut it" and it is "more likely" the person was just putting their own spin on Cheeks' comments. How you managed to leap to the conclusion it is "more likely" they are putting their spin on his comments is a complete mystery considering (a) you were not at the meeting, and (b) it would come as a surprise to virtually nobody if Cheeks did say he plans on starting Rasheed and Zach together. I mean, judging by your response, a person would think this was some off-the-wall idea you are trying to shoot down. If you admit Cheeks wants to play Rasheed and Zach a lot of minutes together this season, then why is it so hard for you to believe he said he plans on starting them together? 

So, if my choices are to believe a person at the meeting taking detailed notes or believe a person that wasn't even at the meeting, I think it is "more likely" a wise choice to believe the person at the meeting taking detailed notes, until there is some reason to believe otherwise. Perhaps someone else that was at the meeting can throw in their :twocents:, but the meeting was long enough ago that they probably wouldn't be able to remember word-for-word what Cheeks said anyway.


----------



## theLAKERSHOWTIME (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah man Sheed has to go. Trading him for Kenyon Martin is dumb but. Martin is another power forward the Blazers dont need that. If Sheed goes the Blazers need a good point guard or center back. The Blazers already got Ruben Patterson, his game is already like a shorter Kenyon Martin.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theLAKERSHOWTIME</b>!
> Yeah man Sheed has to go. Trading him for Kenyon Martin is dumb but. Martin is another power forward the Blazers dont need that. If Sheed goes the Blazers need a good point guard or center back. The Blazers already got Ruben Patterson, his game is already like a shorter Kenyon Martin.


I agree, Portland needs a point guard or center more than they need a power foward. Davis could cover minutes a power forward this season, but who is really going to cover him at center?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome Dirt....

We hope you enjoy our little Blazer forum. I feel your pain. I wish we could say we have done something this summer so far other than let 3 players leave for nothing.

we seem to all recognize we need a backup center and possibly more help at the backup PG spot or even beter yet. An improved starting PG. From then on is always the wishing for the superstar upgrade at a given position.

Nash seems to be a very bright man, and good at communicating. And his open common sense is a bit numbing. We really do not expect to get Ostertag for Sheed. We know we need to add Patterson as well. :rofl:. just kidding.

Its hard to be patient, especially during the off season. But I really think need to give him more than a few weeks. I like to see changes made and improvements or a plan of attack adhered to. But so far.. nothing. As many other teams have made changes. Some of the upper playoff teams seemingly have improved.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> As if we don't get enough crap like this from the regulars. Every other day somebody's fed up. Now we've got a new guy and Laker in here telling us how much this sucks. Like we didn't already know. [sarcasm] Somebody should tell the Oregonian. I can see the headline already. Vocal minority highly upset with lack of changes half way through the off season. Call for the head of second GM in less than three months. [/sarcasm] People complaining about the Blazers doing nothing is now officially more annoying than the fact that the Blazers have done nothing.


post of the day as far as I'm concerned. ding ding!


bottom line for me is let Sheed play, don't deal the guy. His only value at this point is if he plays hard this year for his next big contract. If he comes in motivated like most guys do in the last year of their contract, he's going to produce in a big way, all of his stats will be up. Likewise, Bonzi Wells has something to prove and from what I'm reading and hearing he knows it and he's working his butt off to prove it. Damon is a loser and always will be, but this latest fiasco with the dope might clear his head, especially if he has to go through counseling and LEARN about his drug problem. That could turn out good as well. Losing Sabonis is probably the biggest problem we have. On the flip side, the issues I just mentioned very well seem positive for the Blazers this year, and furthermore the young guns Zach and Qyntel should be bringing something new and improved to the table.

I'm very curious to see this team play. I actually am a lot more optimistic going into this season than I was last season. I'm thinking they're at least as good as last year, and that would put them at 51 or more wins in 2003-2004. While their chance at a title is virtually null, I am confident this team is better than most people assume.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Sheesh, you want a GM to make moves just so you have some offseason activity to think about? Nash will do everything in his power to make sure Damon won't be the starter next year. 

Derek Anderson or McInnis will probably start at PG, Wells at SG, Randolph at PF, Sheed at SF and Davis at C. Not a shabby lineup.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

As an NJ fan, I can vouch Nash is an idiot.

There is a draft story going around that at the time, Kobe said he would go to play in Italy if the Nets selected him, the owners and Calpari insisted on drafting him, and getting him to play or let him sit out. Nash decides that Kittles was the better fit. Now I think this was to cover his rear so he gets another job. Why would Kobe even try out for the Nets if he would make such a bold claim?

Since Kobe has denied that, asking what kind of leverage does a 18 year old really have?

-Petey


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

If some 18 year old punk said "F you guys" and gave me the finger, I wouldn't hire him either.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> If some 18 year old punk said "F you guys" and gave me the finger, I wouldn't hire him either.


Is that what happened? I haven't read that anywhere... Also not picking someone over that? Hey worse things happen in the NBA by some, and they still got jobs. Come on.

-Petey


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I didn't mean that Kobe literally flipped off John Nash. I'm saying that if Kobe refused to play for the Nets if they drafted him (which is what you said) then why should they bring in a guy that doesn't want to be there? Do you really want to have to force your draft pick into submission?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I didn't mean that Kobe literally flipped off John Nash. I'm saying that if Kobe refused to play for the Nets if they drafted him (which is what you said) then why should they bring in a guy that doesn't want to be there? Do you really want to have to force your draft pick into submission?


I am saying that is what Nash claimed. Now Kobe's dad was a player, he knows the difference in ball between the 2 countries. Do you really think he would have gone? I think in part Nash picked Kittles, and covered by making up that story to save his rear and get him a new job for the future...

Is that passable thinking?

-Petey


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Yeah that's possible. It's pure speculation though. Kobe could have told him privatly that he wasn't going to play for them. I wouldn't hold something like that against Nash. 

Drafting a high schooler was a gamble back then (and still is). Several other teams passed on Kobe too.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

John Nash - " We would like to clean up this teams image"

And what does he do? He lets all the good character guys go


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

All of the good character guys? More like one good character guy - Scottie. Scottie's age, health and salary had a lot to do with it. Sabonis made the decision to not come back. Nash still wanted him on the team. Antonio Daniels was a good guy, but he was the 12th man who wanted to go somewhere he could play. Not a big loss. 

News flash guys, Nash can't just snap his fingers and make everything perfect.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I brought this up with some guys from work, apparently I am a fool. Nash wanted to draft Kobe, the owners and Calipari chickened out, and he tried to convince him up to the 2nd day away from the draft to pick Kobe. I apologize, my bad.

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I brought this up with some guys from work, apparently I am a fool. Nash wanted to draft Kobe, the owners and Calipari chickened out, and he tried to convince him up to the 2nd day away from the draft to pick Kobe. I apologize, my bad.
> 
> -Petey


Petey!!!  You gotta stop doing that to us!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I brought this up with some guys from work, apparently I am a fool. Nash wanted to draft Kobe, the owners and Calipari chickened out, and he tried to convince him up to the 2nd day away from the draft to pick Kobe. I apologize, my bad.
> 
> -Petey


thats how I remember the Oregonian mentioning it, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Petey!!!  You gotta stop doing that to us!


I had it mixed up, I am sorry.

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I had it mixed up, I am sorry.
> ...



It otay, I thought that Al Gore was President for a few days too!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> John Nash - " We would like to clean up this teams image"
> 
> And what does he do? He lets all the good character guys go


Well, in all fairness my Q-Man, Sabonis retired and Pippen is old as heckers. Besides, letting them go opens up room for Zbo and Woods! Give Nash a few years to clean up the team; if he forces himself to do it right away, we'll end up getting burned in bad trades.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> All of the good character guys? More like one good character guy - Scottie.


If you want to nitpick, then what about that time Pippen called out Whitsitt publicly, putting him down for the moves he made? Or that incident between Pippen and a fan a while ago? Sabonis and Daniels were both class acts, on and off the court.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It otay, I thought that Al Gore was President for a few days too!


You drink alot don't you HOWIE?

-Petey


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Nash wanted to draft Kobe, the owners and Calipari chickened out, and he tried to convince him up to the 2nd day away from the draft to pick Kobe


I've heard interviews with Cal, then Warrior's GM Dave Twardzic, NBA scouting director Marty Blake, and then UNC coach Dean Smith all claim that Kobe (through his agent) threatened to leave any team (other then LA) that aquired his rights empty handed by enroling at Carolina where he'd been accepted. I recall they changed the rules regarding declaring for the draft largely because of this, where now once you sign with an agent you are commited. I find his denial (listed on this thread) of using his leverage as a coveted 18 year old to be as disengenuous as his recent "you know me, I would never do that" statement. 

No Kobe, we don't "know" you... 

STOMP


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting outlook upon that situation.

-Petey


----------

